# CI Carioca 635



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Firstly, thank you for all the info on our trip to southern germany. We had a great time. We are now looking to change our MH. the only one we have found that would suit us is a CI Carioca 635.
Has anyone got one or had one, if so, all opinions welcome.

Regards Doey.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

CI motorhomes are normally pretty sturdy vehicles, just look at the numbers that are around. But they are budget vans and because ofthat do have their limitations.
Most important thing to check before purchase is damp. Get is chcked by someone independant of the seller and if any is present, get it fixed and guaranteed.
Other than that they are very solid and will outlast many more expensive motorhome.
Gerry


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a CI and have been well pleased with it - trying to find a new replacement but as yet can't match it without spending shed loads


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

I have one!!

lov'in it.

got two kids a wife and a boat, all fit in/on

nice things, over cab bed and bunks
not so nice things, sitting in the evening.

I have added a turntable to the pass. seat , a tow bar, and spot lights.
leds now everywhere and a solar panel!

I think for the price is great, suits a modern family.

mine has the front lifting bed and miles of headroom.

i dumped the grill and had an oven/grill fitted

the kids have their own space , and in the morning they can watch tv with headphones while have a well earned lie in! [six berth, four people] no making a settee in to a bed

bathroom is a tad small

but .......lov'in it  

neill


----------

